# Goodbye, Scar



## Fenghuang

I never got a chance to formally introduce him (I wanted to start a journal about him), but I will now. This is Scar. 


















Yes, he only has one eye, but I think that is why he spent more than two months of his young life in a cold cramped cup in Petsmart. I could not bear to leave him there another time, so yesterday, I finally bought him and snuck him home. He was a survivor. He survived whatever it was that destroyed half his face, the subpar conditions of his plastic prison at Petsmart, the unkind eyes that passed over him each time, the ruthless test of time...

But he died in peace in a home. I'm very sad about this, but at the very least, I can say that. He died in a 82 degrees Fahrenheit, 3 gallon home with smooth glass beads beneath him, a silk plant, and a little cup to hide in.

SIP Scar. You are home now.

These are his last pictures.


----------



## MattsBettas

So sorry. You're right, at least he passed in a comfortable home.


----------



## Fenghuang

He was my first plakat too...

Thanks, Matt. He doesn't have to suffer anymore.


----------



## Deanna01

Oh, sorry, Feng.


----------



## Indigo Betta

SIP little guy:-(


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, everyone. <3

I buried him in the garden. Even though I could take his body back and get a refund, it didn't seem right to do so.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

So sorry for your loss, Feng. You did the right thing in every respect, and you gave him a life most that saw him probably wouldn't ever have. He lived out the last of his days comfortable, happy, and feeling loved. Which is what any of us could wish for... SIP Scar...


----------



## Skyewillow

Sorry for your loss, Feng and Pandoras. SIP Scar


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I'm so sorry Feng! May he SIP. He sure had a wonderful place to pass at least. <3


----------



## monica12980

it will all get better in time but you wouldn't be able to replace him. But how did he die?

SIP, Scar


----------



## LizbethDawn

You did good by him Feng and I'm sorry for your loss. That's kind of fish you never forget no matter how short a time they were with you.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you. I like to think he's happy and comfortable now. 



monica12980 said:


> But how did he die?


I finally got him yesterday afternoon after seeing him at Petsmart for over two months. He seemed scared in his new tank and hid on the bottom very still, only coming up for air every once in a while, then darting back down again to seek another hiding place. He was just starting to swim around and explore when I went to bed last night.

The first thing I checked when I opened my eyes this morning was his tank. My heart sunk when I saw that the water was cloudy. It took a few moments to locate his little body sticking out from where it was wedged between the glass beads. He spent all of yesterday hiding among them and would blend right in because of how colourless he was. I don't know why he died. I had tested his cup yesterday and the water parameters weren't bad. Although he had only one eye, a scarred face, a skinny body, torn fins, and missing scales, those wounds were old. He did not have any physically signs of illness. He was also active and swimming when he was in his cup. Nothing was wrong with my water and I acclimated him really slowly.

Maybe I did something wrong. I'll never know for sure.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

No Feng, sometimes the fish are too weak for us to nurse back. Its okay. It isn't your fault. You gave him a more than amazing home to be in before he passed. That's all he could've asked for anyways.<3


----------



## Pandoras

I begged her to buy him: he will forever be my little Scarface. <3 SIP.

He survived for two months braving the conditions of a pet store. I'm of the mind he was finally at peace or what he ha struggled and waited for, so ... That may not make sense to anyone else (but Feng), but that's what I believe.


----------



## konstargirl

I miss my Chichiri. He was a one eye..


----------



## BettaPrincess13

S.I.P little guy

such a cute little betta fish. So caring and kind of you to have seen past his deformity and see the loving caring fish everyone else failed to see. he died in a loving home comfortably. He was lucky that someone loved him brought him home released him from his prison cup and took care of him the best they could and gave him all the love and care until he took his last breath.


----------

